# Wie bekomme ich eine Geiserstimmedurchsage wie am Flughafen?



## chubbysonne (22. März 2010)

wo stelle ich in samplitude 10  cube 3 oder wavelab 4 / 5 einen soundfile so ein, das er klingt wie eine geiserstimme oder  wie eine stimme wie einer  flughafen durchsage.

danke euch allen imvorfeld für eure hilfe.


----------



## The_Maegges (24. März 2010)

Flughafen: Equalizer + Delay
Geisterstimme: Audiosignal umkehren, Reverb oder Delay drauf (je nach Geschmack und gewünschter Intensität), zusammenbacken, nochmal leichtes Reverb drauf und die Bässe + tiefen Mitten mit nem EQ wegschrauben


----------

